#snappy 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<fgimenez> good morning
<liuxg> dholbach, sorry, my network is not stable. did you see my question?
<dholbach> liuxg: no, I didn't
<liuxg> dholbach, do you if there is anyway to create a ramdisk in snappy? for the webcam example, I want to capture the image into memory instead of beng into the disk, which is a slow operation.
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> maybe lool or asac or somebody else knows?
<liuxg> dholbach, the above was my question. alright! thanks!
<liuxg> dholbach, lool asac I have tried to create a ramdisk in the code, but "mount" seems not successful.
<dholbach> I'm sorry -I have no idea
<liuxg> dholbach, I have posted it to the mailinglist, hopefully, there is a reply for it :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<asac> liuxg: in the webcam code? you need special permissions for that i assume due to sandboxing. check syslog for errors related
<Guest23806> sergiusens: /Volumes/
 * Chipaca quietly puts the kettle on
<kyrofa> Good morning everyone
 * davmor2 changes Chipaca nick to polly (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polly_Put_the_Kettle_On)
<liuxg> lool, ping
<liuxg> kyrofa, ping
<kyrofa> liuxg, pong
<liuxg> kyrofa, I just saw that you got the fix for the broken symlink. does it mean that I can pull the latest source to get it working?
<kyrofa> liuxg, if you clone the github repo and use the 1.x branch, yes, that will work like you're used to AND have the bugfix. It'll be officially released soon as well
<liuxg> kyrofa, ok. then I wait for the fix. by the way, I recently tried the license example, and I found it not working. https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1527453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527453 in Snapcraft "license text is not prompted during the snappy installation" [Undecided,New]
<kyrofa> liuxg, don't quote me on this, but I think that's not implemented yet
<kyrofa> liuxg, but I'll look into it a bit further once I finish backporting a few more things for 1.x
<liuxg> kyrofa, OK. thanks! I just tried it since it was documented there. By the way, do you if there is any way to mount a ramdisk in snappy system? I find that I/O operation is slow, and I want to use a ramdisk for my webcam picture capturing.
<kyrofa> liuxg, not sure about that one
<liuxg> kyrofa, it is OK. thanks for helping
<kyrofa> liuxg, can you explain the use-case a little more though?
<liuxg> kyrofa, in the current example https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/tree/master/examples/webcam-webui, it saves the picture into disk every 10 second. currently, I implement a client to access the picture to display it on my ubuntu phone. I want to have higher frequency. The I/O to disk is slow compared to the ramdisk.
<liuxg> kyrofa, a file in the memory is better in this sense. the sample uses fswebcam to capture the picture.
<kyrofa> liuxg, ah, okay. Agreed that with the way this works putting the picture in memory would be faster, but there are better ways to accomplish what you're wanting without requiring it
<liuxg> kyrofa, really? I am all your ears :) what is the better solution?
<kyrofa> liuxg, first of all, I'm assuming that since the webcam demo saves to a directory it does not display video. You need to refresh to see a new picture?
<kyrofa> (I've not run it myself)
<liuxg> kyrofa, in its way, it just captures the picture every 10 seconds. In my own implementation, I can initiation a http request to get a picture, and I can control the frequency to get the picture. it
<kyrofa> liuxg, gotcha, so YOU want video
<sturmflut> Why not directly take the webcam picture inside the HTTP request, and never store it
<liuxg> kyrofa, yeah, some kind of the that effect, like home security though frame rates not so high.
<kyrofa> sturmflut, quit stealing my thunder!
<kyrofa> liuxg, no streaming video ever caches each frame anywhere, not even in a ramdisk
<liuxg> sturmflut, the things fswebcam app captures picture into a file. that is what i know. if it captures into memory, that is definitely better.
<kyrofa> liuxg, you should probably be accessing the camera directly
<sturmflut> liuxg: The manpage for fswebcam says 'The PNG or JPEG image can be sent to stdio using the filename "-"'
<liuxg> kyrofa, yes, you are right. video streaming is another option. vlc could be one for the purpose. I have not tried it yet.
<kyrofa> liuxg, grab a frame from it, and fire the frame off via some UDP-based protocol, e.g. rtp
<sturmflut> So have your HTTP server call it like that and pipe the output
<liuxg> kyrofa, hmm, I have not tried it yet, and I do not know how it goes.
<kyrofa> liuxg, if you really want to use fswebcam, sturmflut's suggestion would work as well
<kyrofa> liuxg, but using a ramdisk with your use-case is layering hacks upon hacks
<liuxg> kyrofa, it seems that "mount" is not supported due to security. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127715/
<kyrofa> liuxg, indeed, that doesn't surprise me
<liuxg> sturmflut, thanks for your tip. in that case, how can the command look like?
<kyrofa> liuxg, you can exec fswebcam from your app and setup the pipes in code if you want it all in the project rather than a script
<liuxg> kyrofa, yeah, I can do it in golang to exec fswebcam
<kyrofa> liuxg, that would probably be the slickest way
<kyrofa> liuxg, but you can also write your server to read from stdin and pipe them together using the shell as normal
<kyrofa> liuxg, `command1 | command2`
<liuxg> kyrofa, sounds interesting though I have never tried it.
<lool> liuxg: pong
<liuxg> lool, thanks. yeah, just now, discussed with kyrofa about whether it is possible to make a ramdisk in a snap app.
<lool> it is possible, but if you need the mount() syscall, you'll need an unconfined snap or a custom apparmor policy
<lool> you can create ramdisks without the mount syscall though
<lool> (or if you need chroot())
<liuxg> lool, how can I do that? currently, in my script, I do it like http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127715/, it gives me the error.
<liuxg> lool, how to create a custom policy for an app? it would be good to have an example for it.  thanks
<lool> liuxg: there are examples, but I'm trying to find a recent one given the syntax has changed a bit in the last months
<liuxg> lool, this example seems to have the one, but it is not based on the snapcraft http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/snappy-examples/files/head:/framework-template/. By the way, if an app uses custom apparmor policy, can the app be uploaded to store?
<lool> liuxg: right exactly
<lool> liuxg: typically an app with a custom policy is going to trigger manual review, so we'll need some way to audit that it's legit to use these permissions
<liuxg> lool, I do not know how the syntax looks like in the snapcraft syntax.
<lool> liuxg: in snapcraft, you basically have the package.yaml in the main snapcraft.yaml file
<lool> liuxg: basically snapcraft.yaml contains the template copied into meta/package.yaml before snappy build
<liuxg> lool, so, the syntax for them are the same?
<lool> liuxg: well most of the package.yaml is expressed in a subset of the snapcraft.yaml -- snapcraft.yaml also lists e.g. parts
<liuxg> lool, for my case, I need to customize a file like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/snappy-examples/view/head:/framework-template/meta/framework-policy/seccomp/policygroups/client, add the mount system call, right?
<lool> liuxg: yes
<lool> liuxg: if you're confident this is the only thing, you can go ahead and do that; if you need to debug, there are snappy-security tools to help you do this (or look in dmesg); if you want to get your app running first, and then tune the permissions, you can set it to unconfined
<liuxg> lool, do you have a complete example for custom security policy based on snapcraft? I think a lot of developers are interested to know this.
<lool> liuxg: not handy
<liuxg> lool, by the way, how to set an app to "unconfined" in snapcraft.yaml file?
<lool> liuxg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lool/+junk/quagga-snap/files is a snapcraft based snap which sets custom caps (but no custom apparmor policy)
<kyrofa> liuxg, remember that anything with custom security policies will require manual review
<lool> liuxg: instead of "networking", put "unconfined" there
<liuxg> kyrofa, thanks for reminding that. lool just mentioned that.
<liuxg> lool, do you mean that we can change the "networking" there to "unconfined", then it is done?
<liuxg> lool, I mean this is the file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lool/+junk/quagga-snap/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<lool> liuxg: this is just to point you the spot where caps are set
<lool> liuxg: you can remove all of networking, network-admin etc. and just list unconfined
<liuxg> lool, I know. the snap still uses the default security template, right? for custom one, we need to define something like "unconfined"
<sturmflut> liuxg: I just did it for fun, but it can even be solved in one line of bash
<sturmflut> while /bin/true; do (echo -ne "HTTP/1.1 200 OK\nContent-type: image/jpeg\n\n"; fswebcam -) | nc -l 12345; done
<sturmflut> With a proper version of netcat you can even avoid the short period required to re-open the socket
<liuxg> sturmflut, sounds an interesting hack. do you try this on your destkop?
<sturmflut> liuxg: On my notebook
<liuxg> sturmflut, I have been trying the example on my RaspBerry pi. it may not have a display yet. Anyway, it is good to see it works. I will try to your way to do it in the code.
<sturmflut> liuxg: It is pretty slow, fswebcam takes a long time to fetch the picture each time
<lool> liuxg: unconfined is a template which means give me all permissions
<liuxg> sturmflut, it depends on the resolution as well.
<lool> liuxg: if you want your own template, you can't use caps; rather you'll have to pass a .apparmor and a .seccomp file under your meta/ dir
<lool> liuxg: but I haven't done that in snapcraft myself
<lool> so I can't provide a recent example
<liuxg> lool, thanks. so if I want to make my snap an unconfined, I just do sth like http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127918/, it should be fine, right?
<lool> liuxg: yeah, seems about right
<liuxg> lool, perfect. It is good to know. I have been reading Snappy Ubuntu Core - Application Developer Manual 15.04, but it is not so clear to me at all :)
<lool> liuxg: ah, perhaps we need to improve some sections then  :-)
<lool> liuxg: if you would like to suggest changes, we'd be happy to take them; there is definitely room for improvement
<liuxg> lool, in fact, more working examples will be very beneficial to the developers. Sometimes, it is hard to explain without examples. I have fed back some problems in the documents, and they are corrected!
<liuxg> lool, debugging is important for developing snaps. It would be good to have more contents to show how to debug security issues.
<liuxg> lool, from developers point of view, it would be good to have a graphic tools to generate a useful snapcraft.yaml file. that would be very useful.
<lool> ack; there are specific tools to help debugging security issues
<lool> "Security policy debugging commands reference" in the manual
<liuxg> lool, in fact, in the ubuntu phone development, I also met the same problem. the log does not say the missing caps. it is hard to interpret the the messages there. I would expect a clear messaging like "networking is missing in your app".
<lool> liuxg: right, fair point
<lool> the latest version for snappy tries to make suggestions, but it's never perfect
<liuxg> lool, in fact, android is doing this way and it is very easy to debug. For us, it is just a kind of try and try.
<liuxg> lool, it could be possible that an app grant all of the caps just purely want to make it work. In fact, maybe some of them are not needed at all.
#snappy 2015-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<livcd> Anyone of you guys have tested snappy with vagrant and nfs ?
<Chipaca> livcd: i know there was somebody having a lot of problems with vagrant, but it might have been you
<livcd> Chipaca: that was me
<livcd> :D
<livcd> I was asking because vagrant 1.8.0 has been released yesterday and it did not fix any of my issues
<livcd> but i might have just been unlucky
<mvo> Chipaca: I have two refactor branches that I would love to get your opinion on if you feel like diving into this stuff today
<Chipaca> mvo: bring it
<mvo> Chipaca: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/271 is something I will need for u-d-f but it may pave the road to pull packageYaml out of "snappy"
<mvo> Chipaca: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/272 kill the quantum state of SnapPart, i.e. that it can be both a snap for install and a snap on disk (which is frankly really bad)
<mvo> Chipaca: the later branch will probably help splitting the atom^Wpart interface. i.e. its much clearer now that there is something "installed" and "downloadable" and "installable" (not the right names probably but the concpets are better separated
<mvo> at least that is my wishful thinking
<mvo> Chipaca: but no rush, I will have lunch soon etc so don't interrupt anything important (or even medium important :)
<Chipaca> mvo: ok, started looking at the first one already
<mvo> Chipaca: hm, the test failure in the second branch is odd, its failing in lightweight, I will check after lunch, its not obvious to me because AFAICT you don't really install anything in these lightweight tests, just construct the paths. I will figure it out after lunch
<Chipaca> k
<mvo> Chipaca: fwiw http://paste.ubuntu.com/14136584/ is the error and it seems like the sideload info is gone which may actually be correct, "" is no longer considered sideloaded
<Chipaca> mvo: https://gist.github.com/chipaca/680c7ae0b633077cc93a fwiw
<Chipaca> mvo: e.g. with your pastebin, it outputs, for the first failure:
<Chipaca> differing keys:
<Chipaca>     'origin':  expected 'sideload', got ''
<Chipaca> same with the second failure
<kyrofa> Good morning
<kyrofa> asac, ping
<asac> kyrofa: heya
<kyrofa> asac, just saw bug #1528507
<ubottu> bug 1528507 in Snapcraft "docopt package not installed ondemand when using latest master" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528507
<asac> kyrofa: right
<kyrofa> asac, to make sure I understand, are you saying that running the main snapcraft binary is supposed to be calling apt-get install <all its dependencies> ?
<asac> i remember we did that in the past for convenience
<asac> if we dont run apt-get at all in the source anymore this bug is probably invalid
<asac> otherwise all minimal deps should be installed on demand
<kyrofa> asac, interesting okay. I'm not super familiar with the source yet, but I'm not seeing code that does that. I'll look a bit more before marking it invalid though
<asac> right
<asac> let me look at history if that feature got killed
<asac> ok commented for sergio to check and invalidate accordingly
<asac> thx!
<kyrofa> Hey mvo I wanted to ping you real quick regarding https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/269 . I'd like to get that released in Snappy before the next Snapcraft release. Any chance?
<mvo> kyrofa: looks fine, the rule is two reviews, maybe Chipaca can do the second? if so +1 for landing it
<kyrofa> mvo, ah, good rule
<Chipaca> wossit?
<kyrofa> Chipaca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1527612
<mvo> Chipaca: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/269/files needs a pair of eyes :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527612 in Snappy "$SNAP_APP_USER_DATA_PATH points to non-existing directory for services" [Undecided,In progress]
<Chipaca> in my lunch break right now, but i'll look in a few
<mvo> Chipaca: no rush
<kyrofa> Thanks Chipaca :) . Indeed, no rush
<mvo> Chipaca: and thank you!
<Chipaca> no rush suits me right now :-)
<kyrofa> Chipaca, it's kinda that time of year
<renat> Hi all! It's renat from screenly. Can anyone help me with my question:
<renat> We plan to have our own store to distribute software updates. It's something pointer by oem.store.id config in the pakcage.yaml
<renat> How we can set-up such a store?
<kyrofa> renat, thanks for the question. I personally do not know the answer, and I'm afraid there's a good chance the people who can are out for Christmas. I just wanted to reach out and make sure you weren't feeling neglected
<Chipaca> renat: I think mectors is the person to go to for that question
<renat> kyrofa, Chipaca, thank you. I will contact him later then.
<Chipaca> kyrofa: +1 on that branch, and i told mo to run the tests
<Chipaca> kyrofa: are you going to backport it to 15.04 also?
<kyrofa> Chipaca, thank you! I'd like to, but am not sure how. Pointers?
<kyrofa> Chipaca, or is it just another branch?
<Chipaca> kyrofa: start with the 15.04 branch, fork from there, git cherry-pick might work
<Chipaca> yes, just another branch
<Chipaca> then another pull request, targeting 15.04 again
<kyrofa> Chipaca, ah, easy. Give me 5
<Chipaca> well, maybe
<Chipaca> rolling is rapidly diverging :-)
<kyrofa> Chipaca, uh oh :P
<Chipaca> so it won't get any easier, for sure :-)
<Chipaca> kyrofa: but it's small enough that even if instead of cherrypicking you redo the whole thing, you're still ok :-)
<Chipaca> i mean, it's still quick to do, i reckon
<kyrofa> Chipaca, indeed
<kyrofa> Chipaca, 15.04 is failing tests with no changes
<kyrofa> Chipaca, daemon/daemon_test.go:94: arg d.router.NotFoundHandler for printf verb %p of wrong type: net/http.Handler
<kyrofa> Chipaca, am I doing something wrong?
<Chipaca> kyrofa: using the wrong go version
<kyrofa> Chipaca, noooooooo
<kyrofa> Too new?
<Chipaca> kyrofa: you can comment out that test
<Chipaca> kyrofa: yeh
<Chipaca> kyrofa: go *really* doesn't want one comparing functions for pointer equality
<kyrofa> Chipaca, okay well everything else passes so I can safely make the PR, sounds like
 * Chipaca nods
<kyrofa> Chipaca, yeah I remember running into that when making unity app launch bindings in go
<Chipaca> mhmm
<Chipaca> kyrofa: apparently because go doesn't promise not to move from a simple pointer to something more complicated, or to inline stuff
<kyrofa> Chipaca, take a look at https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/273 when you're able?
<Chipaca> kyrofa: backports are ok to land with one +1, fwiw
<kyrofa> Chipaca, ah, good to know thank you!
<kyrofa> Chipaca, how often does Snappy get a new release on 15.04?
<Chipaca> kyrofa: supposed to be once a month, but i think we've slipped. But mvo knows better.
<Chipaca> i think i'm going to have lunch and then if everything continues to be not-on-fire i'll call it a year
<kyrofa> Chipaca, awesome, you have a great year then :)
<Chipaca> (yes, my lunch break was before, but it got delayed...)
<kyrofa> Merry Christmas!
<Chipaca> it's been great already! if the next one is half as interesting, it'll be good
<Chipaca> kyrofa: likewise!
<kyrofa> mvo, the integration tests failed on https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/pull/269 but the error message told me absolutely nothing...
<renat> kyrofa, hello again. What should I write to the "Canonical Project Manager or contact" field when filling contributor license agreement?
<kyrofa> Hey renat :) . You can probably put me there (Kyle Fazzari)
<kyrofa> I'm not a project manager, but I'm a contact, heh
<renat> kyrofa, thanks. I will do.
<shuduo> hi, there is an owncloud snap app can be installed but how i will use it? I mean which url I need point to login as admin?
<ogra_`> just to port 80 in your browser
<shuduo> ogra_`: should i run something first? right now I use webdm.local:80 but get nothing but connection refused
<davmor2> shuduo: are you running this on a board or a vm
<shuduo> davmor2: on a vm
<davmor2> shuduo: did you enable the port?
<shuduo> davmor2: i'm running it in a qemu. i can use other port as a real device. i have no idea what else I need enable for the port.
<kyrofa> shuduo, it takes a minute to set itself up, too
<davmor2> shuduo: you need the -redir commands from https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<kyrofa> shuduo, make sure it's actually up and running with netstat -tulpn or something
<davmor2> shuduo: then for port 80 you would point your browser to localhost:8090 which links to the port 80 from the snappy vm
<davmor2> shuduo: you can add more -redirs if you need other ports to be available too
<davmor2> shuduo: is that working for you now?
<shuduo> davmor2: no... i can use localhost:4200 for webdm. but localhost:8090 don't have owncloud
<shuduo> kyrofa: netstat -tulpn show some port number but no 80 now
<davmor2> no sure if it uses port 80 or not so I can't help you there
<kyrofa> shuduo, check the status of owncloud: `sudo systemctl status owncloud_owncloud_8.0.2.006.service`
<kyrofa> davmor2, indeed, 80 and 443
<kyrofa> shuduo, pastebin the output
<shuduo> davmor2: kyrofa http://imgur.com/g47ZfTb
<shuduo> sorry i don't know how to grab text from qemu screen
<kyrofa> shuduo, can you SSH into it?
<shuduo> kyrofa: good point
<shuduo> kyrofa: http://pastebin.com/3f1LAxtF
<kyrofa> shuduo, run that with sudo. And also paste the systemctl output
<shuduo> kyrofa: http://pastebin.com/FmFzU4gY
<kyrofa> shuduo, hmm, yeah so the owncloud service died. Have you tried simply starting it up again?
<kyrofa> (it just worked for me, so I'm not sure what the issue is)
<kyrofa> I don't know why it would be trying to remove a container
<shuduo> kyrofa: sorry my stupid quesiton, how to start it?
<kyrofa> shuduo, `sudo systemctl start owncloud_owncloud_8.0.2.006.service`
<kyrofa> shuduo, and you can keep an eye on it with the status call, see if it fails again
<kyrofa> shuduo, syslog might give you more information, in that case
<shuduo> kyrofa: yes, it failed again as same log of system ctl status
<kyrofa> shuduo, yeah, take a look at your syslog. Something strange is happening
<kyrofa> shuduo, you can pastebin that too if you want me to take a look
<shuduo> kyrofa: thanks. i grab last 50 lines here. http://pastebin.com/LPV4beTL
<kyrofa> shuduo, it _seems_ like a docker problem, particularly relating to its iptables chain. Try removing both owncloud and docker, and install both again
<shuduo> kyrofa: okay
<shuduo> kyrofa: http://pastebin.com/71ys8Es0 looks better as docker-proxy running and owncloud is active. but  i can't see web page from localhost:8090
<kyrofa> shuduo, yeah that looks more like it :)
<kyrofa> shuduo, and you're sure you have port 8090 redirected to port 80?
<shuduo> kyrofa: yes, i think so.  kvm -m 512 -redir :8090::80 -redir :8022::22 -redir :4200::4200 ubuntu-15.04-snappy-amd64-generic-16G.img
<shuduo> kyrofa: i have to go to sleep. not sure if it worth a bug report. BTW, i tried to demo ROS example app of snapcraft to a drone customer today. but snapcraft cannot complete. :(
<kyrofa> shuduo, the snapcraft ROS stuff is getting a lot better as soon as we crank out the next release
<kyrofa> shuduo, I'd be happy to help with that tomorrow if you like
<shuduo> kyrofa: good to know.
<shuduo> kyrofa: are you using qemu to run docker/owncloud as well?
<kyrofa> shuduo, no, I did it on my raspberry pi 2
<shuduo> if need i can install a fresh copy but i don't think I can mess up current one as snappy be designed not allow to be messy
<kyrofa> shuduo, yeah we should be able to get that working
<kyrofa> shuduo, go sleep. I start work at 0100 UTC, ping me :)
<shuduo> kyrofa: okay. let me try it on rpi too after I back to Beijing.
<shuduo> kyrofa: bye
<kyrofa> shuduo, err, 1300 UTC that is
#snappy 2015-12-23
<kyrofa> Good morning everyone
<kyrofa> shuduo_, I'd like to discuss your ROS problems today if you're around
<asac> utlemming: do you have all-snap builds already for gce?
<asac> hmm... latest ubuntu-core all-snap breaks my etherpad :(
<asac> good news is rollback ubuntu-core resurrected it
<asac> hmm. who broke stuff?
 * asac updates again
<asac> jdstrand: tyhicks: ok latest core bails my ethpad because it restricts syscall=49 which seem to not have caused issues before
 * asac reboots and tries to find where the security pol info now lives
<asac> hmm. what was the script againthat spits out syscall names?
<asac> kyrofa: snapcraft generated something odd for caps for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14164111/
<asac> any idea?
<asac> my input was not having caps as a list item:
<kyrofa> asac, eww
<asac> cat snapcraft.yaml  | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14164118/
<asac> anything that strikes you?
<kyrofa> Hmmmmm
<asac> wow :)
<asac> interestingly this worked though
<asac> it gave my pad the network-servbices permission
<kyrofa> Wait, what?
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<asac> and now the node process does not go defunct with bind syscall bailing anymore
<asac> weird
<asac> let me double check
<asac> that i am on the ubuntu-core that has that problem with that that caps entry
<asac> kyrofa: do you see in code whats going on with the caps transform?
<kyrofa> There's got to be a bug here. Two I'd say, if that actually runs :P
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<kyrofa> asac, I'm looking now
<asac> let me commit this so you can run it yoursel;f
<asac> give me one sec
<asac> so confirmed that without that odd caps it bails on bind
<asac> now adding it again and committing
<kyrofa> asac, which snapcraft are you using?
<asac> kyrofa: master HEAD ... https://github.com/asac/etherpad-lite/tree/snap-support
<asac> get that branch, cd bin/snappy
<asac> run snapcraft snap
<asac> from master HEAD
<kyrofa> Alright, let me play with it for a minute
<asac> https://github.com/asac/etherpad-lite/tree/snap-support/bin/snappy
<asac> also works with 1.x
<asac> which is coolie :)
<asac> but i suspect that we never really prevented bind etc. because it stopped working on all snaps from -2 to -4 when i didnt have that caps
<asac> (in case you care about ubuntu-core runtime as well)
<asac> ok stepping out for 5 min
<asac> bbiab
<asac> kyrofa: oh one more thing... i rfind it odd that we dont run "snap" as default on master... it just bails if i dont pass any target
<asac> anyway... bbi5
<kyrofa> asac, yeah it surprised me as well
<kyrofa> asac, we'll pass that by sergio when he gets back, see how he feels about a default target again
<asac> kyrofa: i get the same caps syntax on 1.x
<kyrofa> asac, alright. We were just about to release, so I'll hold off
<asac> lets see if 15.04 also eats this fine at least
<kyrofa> asac, and yeah, I can reproduce so I'm working on this now
<asac> kyrofa: release without sergio around or might he pop in today?
<asac> asking bc i had two pulls i think woudl be nice to have included
<asac> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/pulls
<asac> topmost
<asac> not needed for the variant above, but for my other build from outside recipe its needed
<kyrofa> asac, I was hoping he might pop in long enough to make sure I didn't blow it to kingdom come, though that may not have happened anyway (in which case I wouldn't release, of course)
<asac> e.g. for https://github.com/asac/etherpad-lite-snap
<asac> ok... well, since i made this inline approach now the pull above could wait if it feels risky
<asac> but have it for 1.x and master in case
<asac> anyway, the caps is probably more interesting :)
<kyrofa> asac, ah okay. I'll make sure I take a look at those :)
<asac> ok so seems 15.04 also eats the - caps
<asac> ODDDD
<asac> :)
<kyrofa> asac, yeah that's quite an impressive screwup
<kyrofa> asac, you should be proud
<shuduo> kyrofa, hi
<kyrofa> shuduo, hey!
<shuduo> kyrofa, let me post ROS build log
<kyrofa> shuduo, please do. If you can post the ROS code, that would be great as well
<shuduo> kyrofa, http://pastebin.com/RHbPTeWv actually i am trying to build ros example code of snapcraft I git clone from github.com
<kyrofa> shuduo, ah that makes it easy
<asac> ok filed bug for odd runtime beahviour here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1528871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528871 in Snappy "snappy accepts "wrong?" caps syntax in package.yaml (both on 16.04 and 15.04)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> kyrofa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1528873 is the other side
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528873 in Snapcraft "snapcraft produces supposely bad caps formatting in package.yaml" [Undecided,New]
<kyrofa> asac, excellent, thank you :)
<kyrofa> shuduo, wow, probably the most helpful error ever, huh?
<kyrofa> shuduo, I'm particularly sorry that happened while you were trying to show it to someone
<kyrofa> shuduo, that error, while being insanely unhelpful, I believe indicates that you're trying to launch a binary that can't be found, so it can't be wrapped
<kyrofa> shuduo, I only know this because it happened to me just a bit ago (an error message I plan on fixing)
<kyrofa> shuduo, can you give me a link to what you're trying to build?
<kyrofa> asac, give me a sanity check?
<shuduo> kyrofa, that's fine if you are already aware. I'm trying to build https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/tree/master/examples/ros
<kyrofa> asac, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14164908/ == good yaml?
<kyrofa> (in python form)
<asac> kyrofa: which one?
<asac> ahh
<asac> thougth pull etc.
<asac> kyrofa: give me a patch and i try the real snap
<asac> but the first looks ok now
<asac> the binaries list
<kyrofa> asac, I'm not to that point just yet. To me, that paste looks good. It's handed off to yaml.write, then if I read the write that's written, it looks terrible (as you've seen)
<kyrofa> I think yaml.write is a third-party lib
<asac> oddd
<kyrofa> asac, excuse me-- yaml.dump
<kyrofa> Still investigating
<kyrofa> asac, have you tried making your caps lists regular lists (i.e. not inline [item1, item2] but:
<kyrofa> -item1
<kyrofa> - item2)
<asac> so yeah i think it might be correct actually :(
 * asac looks again
<asac> yeah its correct
<asac> just super unfortunate ordering
 * asac marks invalid
<kyrofa> asac, ohhhh it IS isn't it! the hyphen caps was really throwing me
<asac> right
<kyrofa> But yeah, still a valid map
<asac> a way to guuide the yaml formatter?
<kyrofa>  /list of maps
<kyrofa> asac, I doubt it :(
<asac> think we would love to see the serializer to produce name first
<asac> and exec then
<asac> etc.
<asac> and caps last :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ok neat
<kyrofa> asac, I'll look into it though
<kyrofa> asac, why did you look at the generated package.yaml? How often do you think devs do that?
<asac> many times
<asac> caps will be very frequent
<asac> it hink we should investigate if we can subclass Dumper
<asac> or something and give some sanity hints somehow
<asac> so it looks neat
<asac> like you would write it
<asac> start with name
<asac> exec/start:
<asac> description:
<asac> end with caps list
<asac> maybe we could use an event parser to remember the order for those elements that are just pass through?
<asac> let me file a bug that the formatting looks ugly
<asac> :)
<asac> but nothing important afaics
<kyrofa> asac, yeah if people look at that very often you're probably right. Do you mind logging a separate bug?
<kyrofa> Haha, yeah thanks :)
<kyrofa> Yeah I agree-- I'll get back to squashing release-blocking bugs. I'll take a look at your PRs as well :)
<asac> ok filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1528878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528878 in Snapcraft "snapcraft package.yaml generation could be more beautiful and more human friendly" [Undecided,New]
<asac> oh i think the real thing is that my stuff gets transformed from map style to list style... where the name is in the name: field... maybe we could just keep same style to make things better for now
<asac> ok added comment to bug for this
<asac> oh seems my pull request adds too long line :)
<kyrofa> asac, thanks for working out the kinks!
 * asac fixes
<asac> kyrofa: i have no idea how the test stuff works. where does it find the test package.json for the node test?
<kyrofa> asac, the nodejs plugin test?
<asac> kyrofa: yeah
<kyrofa> asac, master branch?
<asac> sure
<asac> guess i dont get the mock
<kyrofa> asac, after a quick look, there seems to be only one test that would require one, and it makes it itself (test_build_local_sources)
<kyrofa> asac, the others just mock out the npm install
<asac> right
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me think
<asac> so i added a new option
<asac> that allows to point to a dir other topdir for part to have the package.json
<kyrofa> asac, well, since npm install is essentially shelled out (using snapcraft.common.run), if one mocks snapcraft.common.run, you can verify that npm install was called correctly without actually calling it
<asac> fguess we are not testing npm /path/to/where/package.json is right now
<kyrofa> asac, no, since (I'm assuming) /path/to/where was always the root?
<asac> in the past it was
<asac> now its allows to use a subdir of the part
<asac> ok let me try something
<kyrofa> asac, okay, so make a new test that sets up that environment, with the subdir etc
<asac> how do i run those tests though locally?
<kyrofa> Then assert that the run_mock was called with the right path
<kyrofa> asac, that's outlined in the readme, but you can run the unit tests with ./runtests.sh unit
<asac> git diff | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166326/
<asac> how about that?
<asac> err bad syntax
<asac> moment
<asac>  git diff | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166382/
<asac> that oen
<asac> ok let me in the readme
<kyrofa> Sorry asac uhh... my mouse pointer disappeared :P
<kyrofa> Having trouble getting those links. I guess X needs a restart
<kyrofa> asac, be back in a minute and I'll be happy to help :)
<asac> ok i think i fixed it :)
<asac> lets see what travis thinks
<kyrofa> Back
<asac> kyrofa: ok so i think i fixed those i have a clue about
<asac> those that are left i dont understand
<asac> https://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/builds/98540359
<asac> oh
<asac> one sec
<kyrofa> asac, alright so you may have a bug here
<kyrofa> The npm install call happens with a working directory of the builddir
<kyrofa> But you seem to have modified it to pass an extra parameter which in the case of test_build_local_sources is the same as the working directory
<kyrofa> That may work fine, but the test will need to be updated to assert a different call on the mock
<kyrofa> (i.e. including that extra parameter)
<kyrofa> asac, the second failure is similar, though it seems like you're actually using subdir there. You need to change the mock assertion to make sure that extra parameter is there
<asac> right will update test
<asac> ok let me do this after dinner etc.
<asac> thanks for your help
<asac> no need to hold back release
<kyrofa> asac, no problem! And yeah, I don't think the release is happening today. Sergio hasn't gotten back to me (I don't blame him) and I found another bug :(
<kyrofa> asac, so a) don't work too hard, and b) releases are easy. We can always make another
<kyrofa> Ugh... who ever thought that "Santa Baby" was a decent song
#snappy 2015-12-24
<liuxg> have anyone tried grovepi board on snappy ubuntu core? I just plugged in the grovepi board. The light on the board is on, but I cannot see the blinking of the ethernet. it seems to me that the system is not fully booted. Do I need to do anything to configure it? thanks
<jdstrand> asac: re syscall names, you are thinking sc-logresolve. you can also use scmp_sys_resolver. I suggest that you use 'snappy install snappy-debug' and then do 'sudo snappy-debug.security scanlog' in one console while exercising the app in the other
<jdstrand> asac: also, the location of the generated seccomp policy did not change. it is in /var/lib/snappy/seccomp/profiles
<jdstrand> asac: I imagine you need 'network-listener' (you could also use the old 'network-service')
<jdstrand> asac: snappy-debug.security will give you some hints
#snappy 2015-12-26
<Xeonvl> Hi, I installed snappy core on a rpi2. Im trying to install some software on it so I got started with snapcraft on my laptop. It has a few dependencies which I added by stage-packages and code compiled by a makefile. Now the thing is, it has to be ARM achitecture so I'd have to modify the compiler in the makefile from gcc to arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<Xeonvl> but what about those stage-packages?I have the feeling those will be amd64 architecture?
<Xeonvl> also the build-packages are definately the wrong architecture
<Xeonvl> ok, if anyone could get me on track on how to build a snap for armhf architecture so I can get the software deployed on it, that would be great. Tried different things, snapcraft exclusively focusses on getting amd64 packages.
<Xeonvl> ok I refined the source of the problem by looking in the snapcraft sources, by default, my apt.Cache class includes all packages with other architectures (including the ones I need), however when using rootdir (like in snapcraft) they disappear
<Xeonvl> I dont know why, why is it so hard to build a snap for a different architecture?
<asdf_> where does one find the snappy source code?
#snappy 2015-12-27
<Xeonvl> Hi, yesterday I asked a question regarding using snapcraft to build a snap for a different architecture
<Xeonvl> and more specifically, how to drag in the dependencies in the right architecture
<ogra_> Xeonvl, the only two ways currently are either qemu-user-static to use an armhf chroot on your PC or a native build on the target arch
<Xeonvl> aha
<Xeonvl> that is a bit sad
<Xeonvl> got myself an lxd container on my rpi2 now
#snappy 2016-12-26
<mup> Bug #1636657 changed: spread not able to run the snapd test suite <Snappy:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636657>
<mup> Issue # closed: snapd#2484, snapd#2502, snapd#2503, snapd#2504, snapd#2510, snapd#2514
<mup> PR # closed: snapd#2128, snapd#2129, snapd#2209, snapd#2226, snapd#2230, snapd#2236, snapd#2251, snapd#2256, snapd#2277, snapd#2302, snapd#2328, snapd#2347, snapd#2359, snapd#2360, snapd#2368, snapd#2370, snapd#2377, snapd#2392, snapd#2395, snapd#2397, snapd#2407, snapd#2411, snapd#2416,
<mup> snapd#2417, snapd#2421, snapd#2424, snapd#2433, snapd#2443, snapd#2448, snapd#2449, snapd#2453, snapd#2469, snapd#2475, snapd#2477, snapd#2482, snapd#2488, snapd#2492, snapd#2493,
<mup> snapd#2495, snapd#2496, snapd#2498, snapd#2511, snapd#2512, snapd#2513, snapd#2515, snapd#2518, snapd#2520, snapd#2521, snapd#2524, snapd#2527, snapd#2528, snapd#2529
<mup> Issue # opened: snapd#2484, snapd#2502, snapd#2503, snapd#2504, snapd#2510, snapd#2514
<mup> PR # opened: snapd#2128, snapd#2129, snapd#2209, snapd#2226, snapd#2230, snapd#2236, snapd#2251, snapd#2256, snapd#2277, snapd#2302, snapd#2328, snapd#2347, snapd#2359, snapd#2360, snapd#2368, snapd#2370, snapd#2377, snapd#2392, snapd#2395, snapd#2397, snapd#2407, snapd#2411, snapd#2416,
<mup> snapd#2417, snapd#2421, snapd#2424, snapd#2433, snapd#2443, snapd#2448, snapd#2449, snapd#2453, snapd#2469, snapd#2475, snapd#2477, snapd#2482, snapd#2488, snapd#2492, snapd#2493,
<mup> snapd#2495, snapd#2496, snapd#2498, snapd#2511, snapd#2512, snapd#2513, snapd#2515, snapd#2518, snapd#2520, snapd#2521, snapd#2524, snapd#2527, snapd#2528, snapd#2529
<neon_squirrel> Hi, guys. I'm trying to set up LXD in Ubuntu Core. After running "snap install lxd," running "LCD
<neon_squirrel> "lxd init" fails and tells me the command is unknown. Any help?
#snappy 2016-12-27
<sborovkov> hello, anyone can tell me what's the best way to do apt upgrade on classic, upgrading everything but exclude kernel? (last kernel does not start on rpi3)
<topi`> it seems that the basic Ubuntu Core tools (like snapd) depend on libgolang (GO runtime), why is this?
<sborovkov> topi`: I guess that's because snapd is written in Go
<axisys> is it possible to install snap on centos 6 ?
<Son_Goku> axisys: no
<Son_Goku> snappy leverages a lot of modern components, so the earliest it could go is CentOS 7
<axisys> Son_Goku: I did not see anything about centos 7 either in the main page
<Son_Goku> that's because the work to get snappy working on CentOS 7 hasn't been started
<axisys> Son_Goku: ah
<axisys> Son_Goku: thanks
<Son_Goku> np
<axisys> I just installed snappy on ubuntu xenial and then installed an app.. where does not log go?
<laser> hi sorry to bother all of you but i have a small question abut snapcraft
<laser> how can i tell snapcraft to run a .sh file before make? i know i have to user the after command but how do i make snapcraftrun the .sh file?
<Frigid_Cryotank> I've been handed an Intel Joule 570x and want to install Ubunto Developer onto it.  I've gotten the img file written to a thumb drive.. the only step I'm stuck on is flashing the 570x BIOS up to rev 131.
<Frigid_Cryotank> I don't have a 64-bit windowsbox to run Intel's flash software.
<Frigid_Cryotank> Can someone point me to a 32-bit tool for DnX updating the BIOS on this thing?  Or is there a tool that will run under Ubuntu x86_64 that'll "talk" to the 570x for updating the BIOS?
#snappy 2016-12-28
<MarkB2> Anyone here using an Intel Joule 570x board with Ubuntu?
<MarkB2> If so, just one question: after flashing but before installing Ubuntu, are the LEDs at board edge all supposed to light up?
<MarkB2> Ah well.  Thought someone might have one.  The things are ..pricy.. but the specs seemed to fit my application.
<MarkB2> I've a Joule 570x module on an expansion board and am accumulating the bits and pieces to bring it up.  Directions say to locate a USB A to microB cable (what I think they're calling a serial over USB cable).
<MarkB2> That ..definition.. slows me down.  I see an FTDI chip on the board... It looks like all I need is a USB-A to USB-microB cable from the host computer to the Joule.  Is this just a straight USB cable?  Or is another USB-to-Serial adapter needed?
<MarkB2> Looks like I've answered my own question: tracing through the expansion board schematic shows that all that's needed is a plain old USB-A to USB-microB cable.  Connector J9 is connected to the USB-side of an FTDI chip.
<MarkB2> Happy New Year to all.
<JouleUser> I'm trying to install plain Ubuntu onto an Intel Joule but after installation it fails to boot properly.  Is this an OK place to ask for help?
#snappy 2016-12-29
<neon_squirrel> Hey, guys. I'm trying to install lxd on RHEL in an Ubuntu Core VM. I'm running as root, installed lxd via 'snap install lxd',  I've created and added myself to the lxd group, run 'newgrp lxd' and running 'lxd init' still fails. Can anyone help me out?
<webberthefrog> Hello, I just started reading about Snap and FlatPak this week. So far Snap seems like it has more capabilities with the same amount of sandbox security possible. On some of my reading, I found a blog post by Mozilla that said they would make Firefox a Snap package later this year. The post was from April 2016. The year is almsot up and no Firefox Snap in sight. So I filed a bug on Mozilla's site to ask for Mozilla to make Firef
<webberthefrog> You can vote for Mozilla to support the Snap format for Firefox by searching for "Make Firefox a Snap format download option" https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1326127 The option to vote is next to the "Importance" line of the introduction to the bug
<neon_squirrel> So, I just ran 'usermod -G lxd -a [user]' and it tells me group is a read only file system. Any help?
<AndChat-393204> Is anyone here running lxd in Ubuntu Core?
<newguy> anyone have sucess putting this on  a nextbook 11a android ?
<defurbz> ok, so i feel stupid asking but am trying to setup an ubuntu core 16 on raspi3, went through install, it asked me for the email address, then once it restarted the screen is now saying Ubuntu core 16 on 127.0.0.1 (ttyl) localhost login:
<defurbz> what did i miss?
<defurbz> is anyone on here?
<topi`> hi, I'm trying to build a custom Ubuntu Core image for my device (Hummingboard) that has no official support. I'm looking at the model assertion json example. It has "authority-id" and "brand-id". What kind of account is this that I need here?
<topi`> it seems to be an Ubuntu One account. Can I create custom images without Unbutu One account? Even better, can I setup my own account authority system
#snappy 2016-12-30
<MarkB2> What is the difference between "Ubuntu Core" and "Ubuntu Desktop" ?
<MarkB2> I ask as I've been trying to install Ubuntu 16.04.1 on an Intel Joule (following the instructions here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/intel-joule/) and while I believe I'm following the instructions properly, I'm not seeing what I though should be there.
<madprops> http://hue.brostack.com/
<lostandconfused> I'm on Ubunty 16.04 and trying out snap
<lostandconfused> following examples on http://snapcraft.io/
<lostandconfused> running `/snap/bin/hello` or `snap run hello` both give me errors
<lostandconfused> cannot change apparmor hat of the support process for mount namespace capture. errmsg: Operation not permitted support process for mount namespace capture exited abnormally
<lostandconfused> digging through the tree and running `/snap/hello/current/bin/hello` works
<lostandconfused> anybody know why I can't run snaps the normal way, as noted in the examples on snapcraft.io page?
<chocopuff> I think snapcraft-gui IRC channel is dead?
<chocopuff> I have just created an Arch Linux User Repository package for snapcraft-gui
<chocopuff> does anyone mind checking/looking through it?
<chocopuff> https://aur.archlinux.org/cgit/aur.git/tree/PKGBUILD?h=snapcraft-gui
<chocopuff> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/snapcraft-gui/
<trang> I just finished installing ubuntu core on my pi3 but now I have problem logging in
<trang> what is the default username and password?
<trang> i tried ubuntu/ubuntu but it doesn't work
<trang> I also tried to login via the other machine but it also ask me for password but I haven't set up any
<trang> what should I do?
#snappy 2016-12-31
<lpotter> you need launchpad login
<torusJKL> trang: I think there is no default password. You need to login using your Ubuntu One account.
<applemuncy_1> Who fixes click circles ?
<applemuncy_1> http://snapcraft.io  -> http://snapcraft.io/community -> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen :  DEPRECATED - The snappy playpen  This project is not updated any more. Good examples should be moved to   http://snapcraft.io
<applemuncy_1> Clearly  http://snapcraft.io/community should point to https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft
 * applemuncy_1 waves to DanChapman  : )
 * DanChapman waves back
<DanChapman> applemuncy_1: you can use the "Report a bug on this site" at the bottom of snapcraft.io
<applemuncy_1> Thanks DanChapman, Did that. Nice. opens an issue on GitHub.
<DanChapman> your welcome :-)
<almightybob> Happy New Year all (in 11.75 hours from now in my zone).
<almightybob> I've got a new Fedora 25 install.  Trying to install snapd but keep getting the following: Failed to synchronize cache for repo 'zyga-snapcore', disabling.
<almightybob> 'dnf clean all' does not resolve.... any ideas?
<popey> almightybob: might have to wait till 3rd Jan when people are back at their desks.
<almightybob> *sigh*  patience is a virtue... too bad I'm not a virtuous individual.
<OerHeks> Happy New Year !
#snappy 2017-01-01
<scottdesignsolut> hi
<scottdesignsolut> anyone home?
#snappy 2017-12-25
<Tim> i am unable to run apps in snap
<Tim> sudo apt-cache showpkg   firefox  firefox-version1  The above command will display the available Firefox version.  Let us downgrade Firefox version to 45. To do so, run:  sudo apt-get install firefox=45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1  Type “y” and hit ENTER key.  Sample output:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done Suggested packages:  fonts-lyx The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:  fir
<Tim> i keep getting error
<Tim> cannot create lock directory /run/snapd/lock
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! puhgigu: ThisAsYou souther davdunc Ursinha AmarokNelg soee Kamilion ejat robertliu tintou remmusikm iliv jkridner mhall119 tedg Haxxa juergh_ jjohansen joc DedSec_ mup kalikiana mariogrip longsleep Facu d_ed aogulla__ gavinlin matteo gsilva
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! itblxlxpiv: luk3yx King_InuYasha wililupy DedSec_ gavinlin ThisAsYou ahrs iliv mdeslaur BlackDex ogra_ remmusikm aogulla__ cory_fu mariogrip joc robertliu rbasak mup tintou charles Kamilion juergh_ Guest74671 apw Haxxa wgrant gsil
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lxwbham: jkridner davdunc rbasak ahrs charles aogulla__ wgrant ejat greyback gsilvapt Son_Goku souther gavinlin iliv ubottu fjay Kaleo stgraber longsleep DedSec_ wililupy d_ed Amar
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! oqzno: gavinlin jjohansen wgrant remmusikm greyback tedg mdeslaur kalikiana mariogrip rbasak joc davdunc DedSec_ wililupy matteo BlackDex ubottu tintou souther AmarokNelg ThisAsYou soee charles ahrs ejat luk3yx
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kfosnb: grumble Son_Goku ogra_ Kaleo sbeattie mariogrip Facu cory_fu robertliu mhall119 palasso ahrs iliv wililupy DedSec_ enoch85 BlackDex longsleep souther gsilvapt AmarokNelg Riddell ubottu greyback ThisAsYou luk3yx gavinlin remmusikm Kamilion tintou Haxxa juergh_ da
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zvgudes: rbasak ubottu Kaleo kalikiana Riddell remmusikm King_InuYasha AmarokNelg davdunc iliv aogulla__ mhall119 soee Guest74671 fjay DedSec_ souther ogra_ gsilvapt greyback apw BlackDex matteo luk3yx mup wili
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! auaihojokr: gavinlin soee tintou BlackDex Riddell enoch85 greyback longsleep rbasak mup Ursinha Kamilion ogra_ souther d_ed robertliu Haxxa gsilvapt davdunc ThisAsYou mdeslaur stgraber palasso fjay ch
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fylqcle: juergh_ Riddell remmusikm Kaleo longsleep daniellimws luk3yx wililupy ahrs Kamilion mdeslaur ThisAsYou robertliu greyback iliv enoch85 palasso davdunc cory_fu mup fjay matteo aogull
<DedSec_> fuck off
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lhanyxozuy: greyback apw AmarokNelg kalikiana joc ahrs remmusikm soee robertliu ubottu jkridner longsleep Son_Goku luk3yx gavinlin Ursinha tintou matteo Kaleo ThisAsYou daniellimws wililupy Riddell Ha
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fltkzpwvn: cory_fu tedg d_ed robertliu fjay Kamilion pbek Haxxa luk3yx ahrs stgraber DedSec_ Kaleo apw longsleep palasso jkridner jjohansen mup wgrant greyback wililupy mdeslaur tintou joc ogra_ juergh_ souther sbeattie gavinlin gsilvapt Guest74671 A
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! twjuy: Kaleo mariogrip cory_fu juergh_ fjay BlackDex Riddell mup pbek King_InuYasha tedg enoch85 iliv Ursinha joc gsilvapt ogra_ souther rbasak kalikiana davdunc DedSec_ greyback ahrs apw palasso charles robertliu d_ed T
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yxdiw: d_ed gavinlin mhall119 juergh_ iliv wililupy souther tintou ogra_ mariogrip Kaleo sbeattie mup enoch85 Facu palasso jjohansen ThisAsYou grumble mdeslaur davdunc AmarokNelg remmusikm Riddell soee Haxxa greyback BlackDex rbasak stgraber tedg robertliu Ursinha luk3y
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! cssvvyqayz: grumble BlackDex Guest74671 Haxxa apw souther d_ed mariogrip King_InuYasha palasso enoch85 tintou stgraber gavinlin pbek daniellimws aogulla__ soee Facu cory_fu wililupy mhall119 sbeattie greyback ThisAsYou joc rbasak Kamilion longsleep w
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fbqsph: jkridner luk3yx ogra_ ubottu rbasak tintou Riddell cory_fu d_ed matteo palasso ThisAsYou AmarokNelg aogulla__ wgrant Ursinha King_InuYasha robertliu Son_Goku mariogrip jjohansen greyback soee
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vcrezmnu: ubottu jjohansen d_ed luk3yx charles fjay ahrs longsleep tintou Son_Goku gsilvapt ThisAsYou King_InuYasha pbek Haxxa rbasak tedg gavinlin Guest74671 robertliu cory_fu Riddell palasso joc souther DedSec_ matteo
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! burwvfxykm: BlackDex iliv aogulla__ charles pbek mup wililupy joc ahrs AmarokNelg Kamilion juergh_ matteo Facu grumble sbeattie ThisAsYou fjay greyback remmusikm gsilvapt mhall119 Guest74671 mdeslaur apw King_I
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mnujirnpp: Riddell ahrs longsleep King_InuYasha juergh_ palasso aogulla__ Kamilion greyback ogra_ apw wgrant mdeslaur cory_fu jjohansen gsilvapt grumble mariogrip enoch85 rbasak Facu BlackDe
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bkhvhjiczf: kalikiana stgraber cory_fu King_InuYasha souther ahrs ubottu AmarokNelg juergh_ greyback robertliu palasso longsleep charles aogulla__ Kaleo gavinlin wgrant r
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qcmfzx: Kaleo DedSec_ wgrant aogulla__ charles iliv daniellimws sbeattie ThisAsYou tedg ogra_ mhall119 Guest74671 BlackDex enoch85 soee rbasak gavinlin ubottu apw mariogrip King_InuYasha remmusikm Kamilion AmarokNelg wil
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! coovk: apw cory_fu King_InuYasha pbek DedSec_ mup souther mdeslaur sbeattie wgrant jkridner Ursinha joc Haxxa mhall119 Son_Goku tedg ejat wililupy fjay iliv tintou remmusikm matteo jjohansen ThisAsYou palasso gsilvapt ogra_ ubottu kalikiana
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pmepo: joc cory_fu gavinlin apw palasso wililupy jjohansen jkridner gsilvapt mdeslaur wgrant sbeattie robertliu ThisAsYou Guest74671 Kaleo AmarokNelg Ursinha Riddell fjay mariogrip Kamilion ahrs luk3yx greyback d_ed soee stgraber charles Fa
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mwljjrxdzl: grumble Kamilion remmusikm gavinlin robertliu Haxxa longsleep sbeattie Son_Goku Guest74671 daniellimws ahrs fjay BlackDex joc aogulla__ enoch85 luk3yx ejat Kaleo pbek soee matteo iliv Riddell jkridner Facu mariogrip ThisAsYou gsilvapt Kin
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nusgchj: ejat davdunc Kamilion Guest74671 matteo ThisAsYou kalikiana tintou charles longsleep King_InuYasha aogulla__ palasso robertliu wgrant wililupy soee enoch85 jkridner Kaleo mariogrip DedSec_ Haxxa grumble ahrs Ursinha mup greyback BlackDex rbasak cory_f
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! temniqbprb: jjohansen jkridner juergh_ ogra_ Son_Goku ubottu Facu Riddell palasso tedg aogulla__ stgraber King_InuYasha matteo grumble enoch85 sbeattie mariogrip Kaleo ejat rbasak Ursinha greyback robertliu Ama
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! esnhfkpgbm: matteo Facu sbeattie d_ed apw stgraber davdunc ubottu Ursinha DedSec_ greyback rbasak palasso enoch85 kalikiana BlackDex AmarokNelg joc souther jjohansen ahrs ejat robertliu pbek
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! cjwfr: mdeslaur soee Kaleo wgrant jkridner grumble BlackDex robertliu mhall119 iliv DedSec_ kalikiana matteo Facu palasso stgraber Son_Goku juergh_ ubottu gsilvapt Ursinh
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rurzbitimh: greyback soee souther Son_Goku juergh_ mhall119 Guest74671 ogra_ Kaleo gsilvapt jkridner matteo robertliu ahrs Ursinha BlackDex sbeattie rbasak longsleep King_InuYasha davdunc Haxxa mdeslaur tedg Kamilion d_ed gavinlin iliv Facu
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bfvopk: daniellimws gavinlin longsleep Haxxa soee jjohansen wgrant iliv Kaleo remmusikm Riddell King_InuYasha robertliu souther tedg ubottu mariogrip sbeattie jkridner juergh_ ejat wililupy palasso Facu rbasak
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qfqbsngb: greyback tintou luk3yx tedg apw Son_Goku d_ed charles aogulla__ matteo Facu mhall119 mup souther sbeattie wililupy robertliu mdeslaur Kaleo Ursinha Guest74671 ubottu palasso longsleep kalikiana pbek grumble joc ThisAsYou
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jdhohsyvm: matteo BlackDex stgraber iliv ahrs davdunc rbasak gsilvapt pbek charles kalikiana cory_fu souther Son_Goku remmusikm gavinlin Kamilion mariogrip AmarokNelg DedSec_ Haxxa Riddell ogra_ robertliu fjay jjohansen
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fxkty: wgrant AmarokNelg kalikiana BlackDex Facu ThisAsYou Kamilion ubottu ejat palasso matteo luk3yx iliv Riddell longsleep davdunc pbek joc gavinlin King_InuYasha soee Guest74671 stgraber rbasak grumble jkrid
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qttrlsvf: Kamilion charles luk3yx juergh_ ejat iliv stgraber greyback jkridner wgrant ahrs jjohansen enoch85 davdunc kalikiana souther ubottu sbeattie daniellimws mariogrip Haxxa Son_Goku cory_fu rbasak Riddell BlackDex
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tecndhb: souther gavinlin remmusikm Haxxa jjohansen ahrs enoch85 gsilvapt AmarokNelg mariogrip palasso aogulla__ wgrant sbeattie robertliu pbek Guest74671 Riddell daniellimws ubottu Kaleo davdunc apw DedSec_ fjay ThisAsYou stgraber kalikian
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jpieavq: matteo ThisAsYou ejat sbeattie stgraber tedg aogulla__ Riddell luk3yx jkridner fjay charles joc cory_fu greyback Guest74671 Kamilion DedSec_ enoch85 pbek mariogrip soee iliv remmusikm juergh_ palasso souther Kaleo wgrant AmarokNelg
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pthmmgbsej: robertliu soee iliv cory_fu King_InuYasha tedg wililupy aogulla__ joc longsleep tintou palasso Kamilion greyback fjay matteo Ursinha stgraber ejat gsilvapt grumble mariogrip remm
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xiaqfcphg: remmusikm longsleep tedg Son_Goku ThisAsYou ogra_ mariogrip greyback kalikiana palasso Kamilion cory_fu BlackDex gavinlin sbeattie luk3yx charles souther soee Haxxa Riddell joc davdunc apw aogulla__ wililupy mup matteo
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jcinm: robertliu ahrs d_ed Haxxa tedg longsleep ThisAsYou wililupy BlackDex jjohansen Guest74671 mdeslaur AmarokNelg fjay rbasak DedSec_ jkridner joc greyback charles Ursinha remmusikm daniellimws iliv enoch85 Facu stgraber matteo gsilvapt tintou gru
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lqqlgfrroq: tintou enoch85 mup pbek Son_Goku ahrs gavinlin apw charles joc King_InuYasha aogulla__ fjay matteo kalikiana rbasak greyback ejat longsleep daniellimws mdeslaur palasso grumble d_ed sbeattie davdunc mariogrip wililupy ubottu cory_fu Black
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ypnykvazv: mhall119 greyback remmusikm rbasak luk3yx tedg joc pbek aogulla__ ejat Haxxa Guest74671 mariogrip AmarokNelg mdeslaur mup palasso gavinlin King_InuYasha ogra_ Riddell jkridner tintou kalikiana fjay enoch85 Kaleo ahrs wg
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tlputqsjy: fjay mdeslaur charles wgrant ThisAsYou soee aogulla__ daniellimws tintou pbek King_InuYasha Riddell ubottu ahrs davdunc Facu d_ed wililupy robertliu AmarokNelg kalikiana rbasak gsilvapt apw enoch85 ogra_ greyback jjohansen Son_Goku jkridner gavinlin DedSec_ i
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rmkmqswyri: gsilvapt charles remmusikm tedg jjohansen cory_fu stgraber Ursinha luk3yx kalikiana Son_Goku mariogrip sbeattie d_ed greyback Haxxa ubottu jkridner tintou iliv King_InuYasha wgrant Facu longsleep BlackDex wil
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! robyeqaau: stgraber jjohansen cory_fu Ursinha charles kalikiana Facu wililupy remmusikm Son_Goku ahrs longsleep pbek palasso daniellimws ogra_ d_ed mup mariogrip apw Riddell ubottu sbeattie Guest74671 DedSec_ joc ejat King_InuYasha luk3yx matteo wgrant gsilvapt Kaleo Th
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! chztjrw: DedSec_ apw wgrant BlackDex matteo tedg palasso mhall119 AmarokNelg gavinlin charles ejat enoch85 Riddell cory_fu Facu Son_Goku d_ed Guest74671 Haxxa Kaleo ThisAsYou greyback fjay joc mup robertliu remmusikm ogra_ iliv gr
<urinste157> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nujdosmd: gsilvapt wililupy gavinlin apw jjohansen BlackDex enoch85 mhall119 AmarokNelg mdeslaur palasso tintou King_InuYasha sbeattie ubottu Facu fjay souther Riddell iliv ThisAsYou daniellimws soee Kaleo Haxxa Ursinha
<ikey> moar better.
<aogulla__> Thank you.
<ikey> went and prodded the ircops on #freenode
<ikey> network wide - we just had it in #Solus
#snappy 2017-12-26
<gsilvapt> Has anyone experienced any issues setting up snapcraft recently? I'm experiencing errors with mypy saying it needs a python version higher than 3.2 but the system has 3.6 in the virtualenv
<gsilvapt> I don't get it really.
<gsilvapt> I always get stuck installing the development environment, lol
<thresh> ohai.
<thresh> so I'm using snapcraft push *.snap to push the resulting snap to the store.
<thresh> is it getting signed on that push locally, or is it signed on a store side?
<thresh> I'd like to manually sign it, and also upload it to my artifacts FTP, so users could fetch it when/if the store is down.
<mup> Bug #1740130 opened: Use XDG set profile folders <Snappy:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740130>
<mup> PR snapcraft#1832 opened: cmake plugin: update plugin details <Created by konrad11901> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1832>
#snappy 2017-12-27
<Igramul> Hi, I installed nextcloud via snap. Is there a "standard snappy way" to change the configuration file of nextcloud, i.e., config.php?
#snappy 2017-12-28
<mcphail> Igramul: if you have need to do so, have you tried editing /var/snap/nextcloud/current/nextcloud/config/config.php, for example?
<satioshy> hello
<satioshy> I have a question
<mup> PR snapcraft#1833 opened: cli: Humanize push message <Created by Sheogorath2> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1833>
<froot> Hi all
#snappy 2017-12-29
<mup> Issue snapcraft#1834 opened: [plugins] Feature Request: NGINX plugin <Created by jamesbeedy> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/issue/1834>
#snappy 2017-12-31
<mup> PR snapcraft#1835 opened: Update _desktop.py <Created by Tanesh1701> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1835>
<mup> Bug #1740655 opened: Using dtoverlay=pi3-disable-bt to disable Bluetooth results in unbootable system <Snappy:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740655>
<mup> PR snapcraft#1836 opened: Update test_export_login.py <Created by heesen3> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1836>
<mup> Issue snapcraft#1837 opened: Can't run snapd on Codenvy 5.22.0 <Created by 20avva> <https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/issue/1837>
#snappy 2018-12-24
<sborovkov> is this a known issue in snapcraft? https://hastebin.com/kilehajilu.sql
<sborovkov> I wish it at least logged what it's failing on :(
<thresh> maybe snapcraft -d will show something
<sborovkov> let me try. it's a bit slow because I am using arm docker for cross compilation
<matrim> Don't know if this is the right place, but I can't install any snaps. I'm running arch and installed snapd from the AUR.
<matrim> "snap install hello-world" (or whatever I try installing) is not working.
<matrim> Here are the errors:
<matrim> https://bpaste.net/show/f235bd3f3935
<matrim> https://bpaste.net/show/78e66919a678
<matrim> https://bpaste.net/show/806d65e0e8d9
<matrim> https://bpaste.net/show/c4aeabe3d04f
<matrim> I just installed snapd and it does not work for any packages.
<matrim> From reading the errors, there seems to be a symbolic link that should be canonical, do I just replace it with a canonical one?
#snappy 2018-12-25
<mup> Bug #1809729 opened: Removing a snap triggers 'Starting scheduled backup' notification <amd64> <apport-bug> <cosmic> <third-party-packages> <wayland-session> <Snappy:New> <deja-dup (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809729>
<brlin> Happy holidays!
#snappy 2018-12-26
<mup> PR pc-amd64-gadget#10 opened: Add mmx64.efi (MokManager) to support mokutil <Created by tsunghanliu> <https://github.com/snapcore/pc-amd64-gadget/pull/10>
<mup> PR pc-amd64-gadget#11 opened: Add mmx64.efi (MokManager) to support mokutil <Created by tsunghanliu> <https://github.com/snapcore/pc-amd64-gadget/pull/11>
<Sia->  Hi, where should i put the plugin in Audacity via Snap?
<Sia-> because "~/.audacity-files/plug-ins" doesn't exist in the snap dir either
<Sia-> and putting the plugin in ~/snap/audacity/143/.audacity-data/Plug-Ins doesn't work at all
<om26er> I have a snap that runs as a background service and tries to access X11 but it seems to not work, I get:
<om26er> "Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n'"
<om26er> my app's environment variables look like:
<om26er>       DISPLAY: ":0"
<om26er>       XAUTHORITY: "$HOME/.Xauthority"
<om26er> given the background service runs as "root" and in that case $HOME becomes /root, I created a symbolic link of /home/my_user_name/.Xauthority to /root/.Xauthority
#snappy 2018-12-27
<AuroraAvenue> So, is communititheme a snap, then?
<AuroraAvenue> nobody cares.
<om26er> Why is a snap that uses python plugin at least 10 mbs in size ? Seems it ships many of the extra/unneeded things with it ?
<om26er> pip for example, isn't needed at runtime and it also ships binaries that are probably available in the core snap, no ?
#snappy 2018-12-28
<joelkraehemann> hi all
#snappy 2018-12-30
<KOLANICH> Hi everyone. Is anyone alive here now?
#snappy 2019-12-23
<zyga> o/
<sdhd-sascha> hi
<sdhd-sascha> It would be nice, if snapd could overlay mount directories. At least read-only.
<zyga> sdhd-sascha: as in overlayfs?
<zyga> sdhd-sascha: hey :)
<sdhd-sascha> E.g. mount /usr/share/fonts from snap A on snap B
<sdhd-sascha> yes
<sdhd-sascha> zyga: :)
<zyga> sdhd-sascha: unfortunately we cannot use overlayfs because it doesn't support apparmor (or vice versa)
<sdhd-sascha> zyga: What does apparmor do or not do?
<sdhd-sascha> zyga: can't find any bug-report about overlayfs and apparmor. What's not working?
<zyga> There are no LSM hooks in overlayfs that would make it work correctly with apparmor
<zyga> I don’t know if there is a bug report about it but this is my understanding after discussing this topic with apparmor kernel developers
<zyga> I just realized I am off today as well
<zyga> I’ll make coffee and clean the kitchen a little
<zyga> This end of year holiday is an excellent way to rest and reset
<sdhd-sascha> :)
<zyga> Apparmor is almost entirely path based
<sdhd-sascha> I patched the last bug in sway-source in my repo. Now Xwayland starts inside strict sway :) The problem was, that sway want access to /dev/shm/wlroots-...
<zyga> And overlayfs has some hooks that make it work with inode based LSMs like SELinux
<sdhd-sascha> zyga: thank you.
<sdhd-sascha> oh, didn't upload the current sway snapcraft.yaml, yet.
<mup> Bug #1857358 opened: Not yet operational on Fedora systems <fedora> <Snappy:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857358>
#snappy 2019-12-24
<manwaz> anyone knows how to put snap in strict mode in debian?
<sdhd-sascha> manwaz: what snap? was it from the store?
#snappy 2019-12-26
<pokk> So I'm really lost in trying to add ssh to rsync to be able to access my private cert for it. Each app does work but they don't work together. I'm guessing I'd have to create a special command to be able to actually access my rsync ssh from within my rsyn snap. But I can't find any examples of how to do this. I feel like I must be missing some reading on snapcraft so please point me to where to read up on
<pokk> this if possible (https://pastebin.com/4QBMFwZk what I currently have)
#snappy 2019-12-28
<pgnd> I run snapd 2.42.4.  I load a phpstorm snap -- have the latest versions.  On boot, I get "can't open blockdev" messages about _very_old_ snaps -- long prior versions.
<pgnd> Here's what I see: https://paste.centos.org/view/raw/6ad5fefa
<pgnd> Where's snapd caching that old snap info?
#snappy 2019-12-29
<bdx> hello
<bdx> I would like to acquire the reserved name "slurmctld"
<bdx> the snapstore account is "Omnivector Solutions admin@omnivector.solutions"
<bdx> no rush - happy holidays!
